# Oil and Transmission Leak - 2011 Cruze LTZ AT



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Vitals:
> 2011 Cruze LTZ
> AT
> 56K Miles
> ...


Hi there,

I apologize for these frustrating concerns with your Cruze. Have you considered a second opinion at another dealership in your area? If you would like any further assistance, please send me a PM with your VIN, contact info and a preferred dealership. I would be happy to help the best way I can.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Why was the head gasket replaced? The $150 should be waved if the repairs were done under warranty repair. Your the first to have had to replace the headgasket


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> Why was the head gasket replaced? The $150 should be waved if the repairs were done under warranty repair. Your the first to have had to replace the headgasket


I guess I got to be the first in something...but wouldn't have hoped it to be this. They found coolant in the oil. They speculated that because of the thermostat, water pump, etc...the engine got warmer and warped the gasket...or human error on installation. Either way, I'm not in love with GM or this vehicle anymore. I'm just hoping to get it fixed so I can use it a few more years to get my $ worth. I just got done paying for it, I didn't think I'd b e contemplating another car payment this soon...especially when I have an older Toyota with 113k miles on it. The Toyota hasn't ever made me doubt its reliability in the 12years I've had it. Not at 100miles not at 113K miles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

From your descriptions, I'm wondering if the head itself isn't warped from overheating and the new gasket isn't sealing correctly.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Contact GM and request that a engineer look at your car your head isn't the issue it's the block has been warped.


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion to contact GM. Any suggestions on how to do that? I have PM Patsy with Chevrolet Customer Care as well.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Toll free number in the back of your OM.


----------

